# bearded dragon keeps closing eye advice please



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

hi im just wondering my bearded dragon over the last 2 week seems to close one eye alot keeps the other one open, but he has been going through a full body shed, but his eyes look clear ive checked him numerous times to check and see if he shedding there or if something is in his eye but it looks normal, his temps are 39-40 and he has vinyl tiles down so couldnt have got anything from there any advice would be much appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

Is when he is basking or just in general?


----------



## RescueCat (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine does this. I think it's because she's either focusing on something with just one eye, or just giving me a cheeky wink


----------



## Jeniva (Mar 17, 2012)

If you've checked there's no shed in it and everything looks fine then he's probably just doing it for the sake of it rather than a real cause. Keep checking though in case there is an infection or shed stuck.


----------



## dm66n66 (Jul 27, 2009)

thankyou for advice he just does it now and again it seem to be when hes looking at the basking bulb ive noticed its a 75w exo terra baskign bulb on a dimming thermastat


----------



## ajminstrel (Apr 5, 2010)

Its relativly normal, can become creepy when it seems like they are winking at you. Its a similar behaviour to cats, they will just sort of rest one eye at a time. But written above there may be some shed still in there. Good trick i use to get my beardie to clear their eyes:

Gently spray/or drip water onto the eye, and they will do the famous eye buldging thing... Im sure you probably know what im on about... its the thing that you witness for the first time and think " Holy S*** my lizards going to blow its own head up" 

Hope this helps


----------

